# Where is JavaFX?



## kr651129 (Dec 3, 2013)

I've installed openjdk7 and I'm working on a JavaFX application.  I figured openjdk7 wouldn't have everything I needed and as I expected it did not.  I then installed linux-sun-jdk17 from the ports.  According to Oracle's website Java 7 update 4 should have everything I need to develop a JavaFX application but when I fire up Eclipse and change my installed JDK to linux-sun-jdk17 it can't seem to find the libraries.  Has anyone started developing JavaFX application on FreeBSD yet and if so could you help me figure out what I might be missing?

Edit:
I'm trying to develop using the e(fx)clipse plugin


----------



## kr651129 (Dec 3, 2013)

*Re: Where is JavaFX?!*

Well, it's solved, kind of.  I just copied over the jar needed,  included it into my build path, and then got the error that FreeBSD is not supported.  Lame.


----------



## ShelLuser (Dec 3, 2013)

*Re: Where is JavaFX?!*

Unfortunately, yeah. As much as I like the Java language I really think they tried to take on a little bit too much with JavaFX. As you discovered it's not part of the OpenJDK environment, in fact it seems people are working on OpenJFX which tries to get an open source version of JavaFX right into the OpenJDK environment.

Unfortunately they mention the Java SE 9 timeframe with regards to implementation. So I don't think that will help you.

Also, as you noticed yourself, it's very specific when it comes to supporting operating systems. If you check out the list of supported environments you'll notice at the end that Linux configurations need to have a specific library installed.

I did a quick search and all I could find for FreeBSD which somewhat seems to be related is multimedia/libav, no idea if that works though.


----------



## kr651129 (Dec 4, 2013)

*Re: Where is JavaFX?!*

Well dang.  I appreciate the information!  I have Swing and have been doing a lot of JavaFX development lately.  I was hoping to be able to code on my desktop and not my Windows machine/VM.  I'll have to look into this more or I'll have to go back to Swing, I mean the whole point of Java is to write once and then run everywhere.  I did read somewhere that it's going to be the default UI framework in 8+ so hopefully I won't have to wait until 9, ugh.


----------



## JustAnotherUser (Sep 19, 2017)

I was able to add the OpenJFX version of JavaFX by using:

`pkg install openjfx8-devel`


----------

